# Opera Cream Filling for a wedding cake



## chef10 (May 13, 2009)

I need a recipe for an Opera Cream Cake filling. I have a bride who requested this, and I can't find a baker who does it. I have also heard it called Parisian White Chocolate Filling, can anyone help me. She has her heart set on this. 
Thanks for any help.
Chef10


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not familiar with an "Opera Cream Cake". The closest I can think of is a "Gateau L'Opera" and the filling for that is just a coffee-flavored buttercream. Doing a quick Google, there's a blog that mentions a cake like you describe, but the names "Opera Cream Cake" with a white chocolate filling look to be creations of a bakery local to the blogger. Maybe a white chocolate ganache would work?


----------

